# My first iPad 2 install



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my friend's '08 MXT that I installed an ipad 2 as the source unit with an Audio Control Three.2 EQ. I relocated the air brake switch, turbo boost knob, and the HVAC.

I went up to SoundMan in Santa Clarita last week and picked up 90 degree passthrough 30 pin and the Schose AV cable which provides a switcable video out and 2.1 amps of charging.
The iPad is slid in from the side and self docks to the 30 pin so there is no need to physically plug in the 30 pin plug.

This is the beast













Stock dash











Finished


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

that audiocontrol indash eq works well as avolume control?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

sh.moto.2 said:


> that audiocontrol indash eq works well as avolume control?



Yes it does.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

nICE INSTALL, GOOD WORK...i LIKE THAT!


----------



## UrbanAssaultJeep (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks pretty decent! Love the truck!


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

the truck looks beast....very nice install...


----------



## Dakota548ci (Jan 5, 2008)

Very clean install. Love the truck.


----------



## SonicBoomAudio (May 9, 2010)

Badass truck, and very clean instal


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Darn that is some nice work


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sick truck! I had no idea these existed, only the CXT.


----------

